# where do you shark guys buy your terminal tackle?



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I am looking for a good store that carries shark leader material, I am looking for double barrel sleeves 2.8 mm and large crane swivels 1000lbs. Does anyone know where I can find some ?
thanks


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

HH has the sleeves. I just bought the last 2.8mm double barrel sleeves though. They can order or have shipped from another store im sure. They did have very large swivels instock. Lb rating wasnt on it but had to be up there. GBB&T seems to have a lot of larger sleeves too


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gulf breeze b&t, tight line, half hitch, ono, outcast, they all have great selections.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I pretty much only go to tight lines. Good guys and always have what I am looking for.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys I will give em a call and see if they have what I need. Thanks again


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ships Chandler in Destin. just had them make me some new mono leaders. I order my single strand.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks guys since I am not local I was able to find everything on a site called SNLCorp.com, they had everything from barrel swivels, crimps, etc at really good prices. I should be set with leader material for a while, The closest store to Perdido is J&M and Outcast and we frequent those a lot when we are in town, I am definitely going to have to check out Tight Lines and GBBT when I come down again Thanks again


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want to order, check out Darryl's stuff at Double D Extreme. 

I've used his deepdrop tackle and it's great. I've seen his shark rigss, too, and they're impressive to say the least. He can build whatever you want to your specs.

http://www.double-d-extremetackle.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Joe, I checked out the site very cool, for me part of the fun is making the leaders , been making them for a long time and it's a great hobby. I don't get to fish much since I don't live near the coast but I can still make leaders anytime I want. I also test them all to make sure they can hold up under extreme force just in case


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

tigershark said:


> Thanks Joe, I checked out the site very cool, for me part of the fun is making the leaders , been making them for a long time and it's a great hobby. I don't get to fish much since I don't live near the coast but I can still make leaders anytime I want. I also test them all to make sure they can hold up under extreme force just in case


I enjoy making my leaders too. Id rather make mine then have someone else make them. So much more pleasing when you catch a nice shark knowing your rig held up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Tight Lines for sure.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

those rigs are kind of light. i won't use less than 400lb mono for the "shock" or "grab" leader and i've become really fond of #19 wire. tigers can't bite through that. =)


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If you want to buy premade leaders instead of making them check out Sharkoutlet.com


----------

